# Mass Effect: Mako verlassen?



## Fiffi1984 (16. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub ich raff irgendwas net. In der Anleitung steht dass man das tolle Auto mit der Q-Taste verlassen kann. Geht aber bei mir nicht. Im Belegungsmenü gibts für "Abbrechen" (Q) auch garkeinen Punkt. Komisch.

Wie is das denn bei Euch?


----------



## Gareas (16. Juni 2008)

Fiffi1984 am 16.06.2008 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub ich raff irgendwas net. In der Anleitung steht dass man das tolle Auto mit der Q-Taste verlassen kann. Geht aber bei mir nicht. Im Belegungsmenü gibts für "Abbrechen" (Q) auch garkeinen Punkt. Komisch.
> 
> Wie is das denn bei Euch?



Das Problem hatte ich auch erst, ne direkt zutreffende Tastenbeschreibung gibt es ein den Einstellungen nicht. Mit dem Punkt "Waffe wegstecken/ziehen" müsstest du auczh aussteigen können. So ist es zummindest bei mir. Wenn du das umgelegt hast auf ne adere Taste, dann geht es mit Q natürlich nicht mehr.


----------



## patsche (16. Juni 2008)

aus dem mako kann man nur auf ebenem gelände aussteigen.


----------

